# Cyotes With Shotguns



## huntinfreak (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm am new to the sport of predator hunting, and because of cost, I am looking to use my shotgun. What size of shot should I use? I currently have a Winchester 1300 12 ga. chambered for 2 3/4 and 3 in. loads. It has a modified choke, should I get a full or extra full choke tube? How far can I effectivly kill coyotes with a shotgun? I live in southwestwern Minnesota where there the country is mostly open crop fields and grasslands. Is a shotgun a good choice in this type of terrain, or should I just use slugs, or buy a rifle? Would iron sights help me? Any Input would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Most of the coyotes called in that type of terain will more than likely circle down wind out of shotgun range. And there is nothing more frustrating than to call a coyote within easy rifle range only to let him go cause you cant reach him. Go ahead and try it if you must, but perchase a rifle as soon as you can. Call a few in though.....I'm sure you'll understand what I'm talking about after you do.


----------



## Coyote Kid (Nov 24, 2006)

Im a beginner to. Im from central Minnesota and use a shotgun to. I use a benelli nova with a 3 1/2 inck chamber. I usually use Size BB or slugs. I use sabot slugs just cause they fly farther but in on open prairie to. I have got 3 already but still getting the hang of it. I also use full choke to.


----------



## huntinfreak (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey coyote kid, where did you shoot your yote? In the head or in the chest? Do you think that slugs would be better in my situation because of the extended range? What worked best for you?


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I THIINK YOUD HAVE BETTER LUCK USING AN IMPROVED CYLINDER FOR SHOOTING SLUGS...RIFLED ONES ANYWAY...GOOD JOB ON GETTING 3 THOUGH MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT!


----------



## Coyote Kid (Nov 24, 2006)

huntinfreak said:


> Hey coyote kid, where did you shoot your yote? In the head or in the chest? Do you think that slugs would be better in my situation because of the extended range? What worked best for you?


Coyote Kid) I shoot them in the chest once or twice. And it depends on the situation your in. short distance i use slug, long=rifle


----------



## dumbfarmer (Nov 26, 2006)

[/b]ARE THEY HANDY WITH EM???? WHERE DID THEY GET THEM?????

sorry, I could'nt resist


----------

